
YouTube - How Open Source Projects Survive Poisonous People (And... - iamwil
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSFDm3UYkeE
======
sharpn
Some useful tips that can be applied to other areas too - not just open source
coding projects. I liked the examples of dealing with time & resource sinks.

